

Full text: An epic Bill Gates e-mail rant  - tablet
http://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/2008/06/24/full-text-an-epic-bill-gates-e-mail-rant/

======
stephengillie
The email is from 2003. The article is from 2008.

------
benologist
Wasn't very ranty or epic ...

~~~
JoeAltmaier
From your boss's boss? Naming you? Saying you trashed Windows? Depends on your
context I think.

